# exporter le contenu d'un répertoire dans un fichier texte ?



## taipuna (24 Novembre 2010)

bonjour

j'aimerais exporter le contenu d'un répertoire dans un fichier texte

ca doit certainement aitre possible ca 

merci


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2010)

Oh oui.

Dans le Terminal, quelque chose comme 
	
	



```
ls > brol.txt
```
Voir la page de manuel de _ls_ pour plus d'informations sur ses options.


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2010)

directement depuis le finder :
Sélectionner le contenu du répertoire (cmd+a) et copier (cmd+c)
Dans TextEdit en MODE TEXTE (cmd+shift+t) on colle (cmd+v)
et voilà

Sinon, la solution de bompi marche dans tous les unix


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2010)

J'ai fait cette réponse car nous sommes dans le forum UNIX  Dans le forum OS X, j'aurais répondu comme toi


----------



## mtcubix (28 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai fait cette réponse car nous sommes dans le forum UNIX  Dans le forum OS X, j'aurais répondu comme toi




El moderator a "oun" casquetta qui "cambia"  de "color" en fonction du contexte


----------



## bompi (28 Novembre 2010)

¡ Claro !


----------

